# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  phil

## i_luv_dennis

phil is filming today so when will he be on are screens

----------


## Chris_2k11

Probably October time.

----------


## pops110874

yeh i think his return will be first week in october

----------

